# Huge maple burl help



## gdh2413 (Jan 25, 2020)

Hello I have a very old Maple tree on my property and it has a very very large Burl on the bottom which I believe is the more sought after type hence it is not due to injury I measured around it and it's about 26 ft in about 6 ft tall I'm going to harvest this tree and sell it and I'm looking for advice on removing it and selling it


----------



## buzz sawyer (Jan 25, 2020)

Kind of gives a new meaning to "the butt log". Are you going to dig around to expose more of the bottom?


----------



## ArtB (Jan 25, 2020)

ebay

how big a saw you have?
do you have a backhoe?


----------



## andy at clover (Jan 26, 2020)

That's a crazy cool tree you have there.
I would get several expert opinions.
Maybe actually search out some funky furniture builders to see what they might want to do with resulting lumber.


----------



## Deleted member 117362 (Jan 26, 2020)

ArtB said:


> ebay
> 
> how big a saw you have?
> do you have a backhoe?


Probably a lot more in root system below ground. I would search for a person that specializes in large burls.


----------



## andy at clover (Jan 26, 2020)

Duce said:


> Probably a lot more in root system below ground. I would search for a person that specializes in large burls.


Agree
From what I know about the western maples on this coast, that entire stump and crown will have desirable figure to them.
Guitar guys go for some of the smaller pieces even.
You might be surprised what it yields (or maybe you know).


----------



## kimosawboy (Jan 29, 2020)

W. maples have pretty shallow roots. Spending $500-1000 on a digger would be worth the end result..


----------

